# rake drip edge



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Your dip edge shouldn’t be a straight 90 deg. It should kick out at the bottom.

There should be caulking behind the last coarse of siding, if not it should be caulked.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Be sure to run the felt out to the edge of the barge. You’re not showing that in your drawing.


----------



## diyroofer (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. My current roof has straight 90 degree flashing over the rake edge and it's butted against the barge board. It seemed like there was a better way. I assume it isn't hard to find flashing like pre-fabricated like you described? Or do you have to bend the kickout yourself?


----------



## diyroofer (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, I will felt to the edge, under the metal. What are your thoughts on I&W up the rakes? It could be folded over the edge of the roof deck and slightly down the barge board behind the drip edge for extra protection, but it seems like it might be overkill.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The metal I described is just stock stuff, and any lumber yard, roofing supply and some hardware stores will have it.

You don’t need fold over the underlayment, that’s what the metal is for. I would fold it up where the roof meets the wall though.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Either bend the kick out yourself or bend the entire flap out a little so the angle is a little more than 90 degrees. (Leave a gap of about 3/16 inch between the bottom edge of the drip edge or flashing and the barge board.)


----------

